# Is there a next level?



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi,

I've been using a Baratza Sette 270 for a year or so. I recently changed my entry level espresso machine for a Lelit Elizabeth, which is obviously a game changer for me. I have changed my beans (still exploring, and the main reason of my interest in this hobby!!) and my routine : I'm not using the hopper anymore, and I single dose all my shots.

I think my setup has a lot to offer, but I would like to ask this forum if you would suggest upgrading my grinder, and if so, for which reason. I'd like to have your suggestion on specific models if you think they can bring me to the next level.

Thanks!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@3timesaday - I have a Niche and like it. I never used a Sette, but I don't think moving to a Niche will be an upgrade as such.

some folks here like @Cuprajake use a ex-commercial Mazzer Major grinder, and they mod it for single dose. You can buy one second hand for £250-£300 I believe.

unfortunately, there isn't much choice on the single dose market on the sub £1k market that you would want to write home about. There's the Niche, the Solo (aka DF64) and the new Eureka Single Dose which will be released to the general public soon. Are they any better? No idea. 😊


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

3timesaday said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using a Baratza Sette 270 for a year or so. ....I think my setup has a lot to offer, but I would like to ask this forum if you would suggest upgrading my grinder, and if so, for which reason. I'd like to have your suggestion on specific models if you think they can bring me to the next level.


 What would you say your biggest grind related problem is?

Not sure what you mean by "next level"? I used both a Niche and the Sette 30 for a while, both made just as tasty shots. I wouldn't use a Sette for brewed coffee though.


----------



## 3timesaday (Nov 11, 2021)

MWJB said:


> What would you say your biggest grind related problem is?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "next level"? I used both a Niche and the Sette 30 for a while, both made just as tasty shots. I wouldn't use a Sette for brewed coffee though.


 Thanks for your answer. I have not tested sufficiently my setup to be able to point out any particular problem or limitation. That's the point with limits: sometimes you just don't realise they exist until an aficionado show you the light&#8230;

Your answer is great: seems like I can save the 500£ of the Niche and still be happy!


----------

